# Quatermass Returns



## ray gower (Mar 5, 2005)

The BBC has had a bit of a fit as far as science fiction is concerned. First it announces it is relaunching Doctor Who and his TARDIS upon us, now it announces a new production of Quatermass Experiment.


> _BBC Four_
> BBC Four is to broadcast a new live production of sci-fi classic The Quatermass Experiment as part of its spring and summer line-up.
> 
> The original version, due to be shown in April, became a television phenomenon when it was shown in 1953.
> ...


I confess a certain level of trepidation. In 1953 it was unique and powerful drama, pubs emptied every Friday night as over 80% of all televisions in the UK tuned in for the half hour episodes, while the film version put Hammer on the map as The House of Horror. But can it still carry the fascination, even with new settings?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0045436/


----------



## Dave (Mar 5, 2005)

I can't get BBC Four. 

Did they say when it will be shown on BBC One or BBC Two, probably at around 3am in the morning?


----------



## ray gower (Mar 5, 2005)

I think it is all part of BBC Four's attempt to show there is value in its service. So it could be a long wait for it to appear on the BBC's prime channels.

All is not lost. The BBC is releasing the whole of their version of the original trilogy at the end of April as well. Which seems a tad odd, I was always under the impression they had lost Experiment in its entirity. 
http://www.bbcshop.com/invt/bbcdvd1478


----------



## ray gower (Mar 26, 2005)

Doesn't help Dave much. But the BBC4 rendering of the classic Quatermas Experiment will appears at 20:20 April 2nd


----------



## ray gower (Apr 3, 2005)

The original Quatermass Experiment was ground breaking television in 1953. The grandfather of television Sci/Fi shows such as X-Files and Doctor Who, it introduced a new sense of movement and space with external and location sets and smooth transitions between them and arguably the invention of the latest craze for 'Cinema-virte', yet all broadcast live.

Sadly the BBC4 rendition, perhaps due to the lack of experience (first live drama from the BBC since 1983!), lacks the polish or the scope of the original.

It does remain a good edgy story, undoubtedly helped by a nervy cast, that builds the suspense right to the end.

Not entirely convinced by Professor Quatermass (Jason Flemyng) but that could just be an age thing, IMHO he is much too young. But more than made up for by Victor Caroon (Andy Tiernan) as the suffering astronaut.


----------

